# North brisbane Herping



## DontHissMeOff (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking to find someone who I can tag along with when they go out herping around the Brisbane area. Would love to go out bellthorpe way or any other places that are good. Let me know.

Cheers

Matty


----------

